# Post Free Stuff



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Please post links to FREE STUFF here. In FREE STUFF I'd prefer to see browsers, mail servies, PC applications,etc.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Are you talking like 30 day evals of commercially available stuff or Shareware/Freeware.?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

I'm talking worthwild freeware/shareware.

Internet Explorer and netscape are 2 biggies everybodies know about. What other great toys or software is out there?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Heres what Ive used and I would recommend from the past

Tweak UI- Free (a Windows CP)
Tweak Revisited- Shareware (a follow up to UI)
Zone Alarm- Free (fire wall)
Adware- Free (spyware remover)
Opera- Free (web browser)
Winamp- Free (Audio media player)
Winzip- Shareware (zipper/unzipper)
QuickZip-Free (a winzip clone but free)
Kazaa Lite- Free (P2P file sharing, no spyware)
CDex- Free (CD ripper)
MyCPU- Free (info on your CPU)
PowerDVD- No idea (DVD Player)
Microsoft Front Page Express- Free (WYSIWYG web editor, very basic, nowhere near as functional as FrontPage but its free, its not avaliable on MS website anymore but Im sure you can find it if you look)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh yeah I forgot one, and this a a real program not a PC utility. West Point Bridge Design. Its a free program that lets you get really creative in creating and designing bridges. Every year WestPoint hold a best brigde contest and the winner gets scholorships. That being said the program is intended for students who what to go into the architectural/engineering feilds but it is really cool and quite advanced, IMO.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

-WinMX (file-sharing service, very similar to Napster)
-NapMX (increases the number of results you get on WinMX)
-AOL Instant Messenger
-Yahoo (games, instant messenging, e-mail)
-Desktop Weather (interactive weather service on your desktop from The Weather Channel)
-Tetris Master (good version of Tetris)

Steve mentioned most of the other stuff that is worth downloading. If you can't find what you're looking for, you can always search cnet.com for free programs.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

One of my favorites is AVG. This is a virus scanner from www.grisoft.com You can get the program and updates free in North America. Grisoft is a Czech company. It catches stuff MacAfee lets through.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

And then of course there is a basic that everyone needs. Adobe Reader. If you are into Bible study E-Sword is great. A number of Bibles, commentaries, dictionaries, even maps and pictures, all for free.


----------

